# لاتندم على حب عشته ....



## artamisss (29 يناير 2006)

*لاتندم على حب عشته ....*

 لا تندم على حب عشته...
حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك...فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك ...
.فلا تنسى أنها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك..

لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحب...
فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر يعيد ما مضى ويصل ما انقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل...فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل... 

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً ...
فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن أعطانا قلباً لا يستحق أبدا منا أن نغرس فيه سهماً أو نترك له لحظه ألم تشقيه...
و من رسم علي شفتيك الابتسامة في وقت حزنك من قبل لا يستحق منك أن ترسم علي وجهه 
الحزن و الدموع ....

وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل...
وإذا فرقت الأيام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل إحساس صادق ...ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ما هو رائع ونبيل...
فقد أعطاك قلباً...وأعطيته عمر وليس هناك أغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الإنسان...
وإذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول أن تجمع حولك ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً كل مشاعر الألم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما... 

حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر أوراقك ..
كل الكلمات الجميلة التي سمعتها ممن تحب...وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب...
واجعل في أيامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة لهذا الإنسان الذي سكن قلبك يوماً ...ملامحه...وبريق عينيه الحزين...
وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء...ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...
والأمل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات... 

إذا سألوك يوماً عن إنسان أحببته ....
فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...ولا تحاول أبدا تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الإنسان الذي أحببته.... اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل أسراره وحكاياته 
فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون مشاعر... 

وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً
فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن أشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع...والحاضر أهم كثيراً من الماضي...
ولحظة اللقاء أجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش... 

وإذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى...
حاول أن تتجنب أخطاء الأمس التي فرقت بينكما لأن الإنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه...
ولا تحاول أبدا تصفي حسابات أو تثأر من إنسان أعطيته قلبك ...لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من أخلاق العشاق...
ومن الخطأ أن تعرض مشاعرك في الأسواق وأن تكون فارساً بلا أخلاق... 


وإذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً إلا مضيت فيه... 
فإذا اكتشفت أن كل الأبواب مغلقة...وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه...وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه...وألقاها في سراديب النسيان...هنا فقط أقولك : 
إن كرامتك أهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح...
حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح...فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعك...
وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه...
وأن تعيش على ذكرى إنسان فرط فيك بلا سبب... 

في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولا تشتري من باعك ...
ولا تحزن عليه... 

في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولا تشتري من باعك
 ...ولا تحزن عليه... :heat:


----------



## †gomana† (29 يناير 2006)

*إن كرامتك أهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح...
حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح...فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعك...
وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه...
وأن تعيش على ذكرى إنسان فرط فيك بلا سبب... 

في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولا تشتري من باعك ...
ولا تحزن عليه... *

*جميلة جدا يا دودو الموضوع ده رهيب فعلا 

ودى الجمل اللى عجبتنى فى الموضوع كله*


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2006)

*يا دودو مش دا الزمن اللى فيه المشاعر دى دلوقتى ممكن تكونى بتاكل وتتعاشى حب لدرجه دى وفى اقصر فتره او اول فرصه حد فيكم يبيع التانى الحب بقا ارخص حاجه على لسان اى حد اللى يعرف معناها واللى ميعرفش الحب الزمن دا مش لاقى حد عارف قيمته لانى كل واحد بيقول انه بيحب وهوه لا يعرف الحب ولا حاجه ومعتقدش انه لاقى مكان بينا الحب الحب رحل من زمان *


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يناير 2006)

*



			في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولا تشتري من باعك ...
ولا تحزن عليه...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


العبارة دي في الجون يا ديانا بجد

موضوع جميل وكلامه كل حكم 

ميرسي علي الحاجات الحلوة دي *


----------



## maarttina (29 يناير 2006)

*المشكلة صدقوني انكم بتتعاملوا مع الحب بطرق قياسية مش بطريقة المشاعر والعواطف علشان كده مش عارفين قيمة الحب 
يا ميرنا الفشل في اي علاقة حب لا يعني اطلاقا ان المشكلة في الحب المشكلة في اختيارات خاطئة 
ولازم نضحي ونتنازل شوية مسئلة الكرامة ده انا مختلفه شوية فيها 
لان هو اختياران مافيش تالت اما نفسك او حبك لو اخترتي نفسك وكرامتك يبقي مش هينفع تحبي 
اتعلموا الحب من السيد المسيح وازاي ماقلش كرامتي ده انا رب المجد بالعكس عمره مافكر وهو بيحبنا في كرامته وبنجرحه كتير وبنغلط فيه كتير وهو بيحبنا 
مابالك بقي معاملتنا احنا مع بعض مش قادرين نحتمل اي غلطه من اللي حوالينا ونقول لا خلاص الموضوع انتهي اصلي كرامتي 
لو وصلتم للمحبة اللي حبها المسيح لينا صدقوني هتقدروا تحبوا 
وانا واحده لا تدعي الكمال وانها قادره علي الغفران بلا حدود لكن طبعا في حالة ما اكون بحب انسان المواضيع مختلفة 
سلام ونعمة للجميع*


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2006)

*طيب يا مارتينا لما من كتر حبك تغفر لكن اللى قدامك بيضربت فى نقط ضعفك 

لما تحبى بجد وتكتشفى انك مجرد لعبه او تسليه 

لما تحبى صحبتك وتفضليها عليك فى كل حاجه وفى الاخر تتضرب اسفين بينك وبين باقى اصحابك 

كل واحد يحس انه مشدود لحد يقول بحبه كل حاجه حب حب الحب راح صدقونى محدش بيعرف يحب

هقول ايه بس لا فى حب ولا حد يعرف يحب الحب كان انسان والله يرحمه بقا 

اما عن حب ربنا فى دى حاجه لوحديها لانه فعلا فى كل زمان بيثبت انه عاوز ولاده 

لكن اى انسان مش بيعرف معنى الحب وزا كان الكرامه فا انا كرامتى كانت فى الارض 

*


----------



## artamisss (30 يناير 2006)

جميل جدا ان فى مشاركات ومناقشات  حول الموضوع المطروح هنا  انا بحب فعلا اعرف ارئكوا وافكاركوا  علشان اعرف هو انا الوحيدة بس اللى بتفكر كدة ولا فى ناس زىى برضه  ميرسى  جدا ليكوا ياجماعه
وبتمنى من مارتينا وميرنا  يكملوا  بقيه المناقشه  لان فعلا فى اختلاف للاراء يبقى فى فكر متطور ووجهات نظر 
بتمنى من الشباب يدحلوا يقروا ويقولوا اللى عجبهم  ويشاركوا زيكوا كدة يا مارتينا انتى وميرنا  
ياااريت نفسى اسمع اراء الشباب  مش عارفه ليه متبع سياسه عدم  التعليق :close_tem


----------



## artamisss (4 فبراير 2006)

للدرجداى كل الشباب  ندمانين على حبهم:dance:


----------



## blackguitar (10 فبراير 2006)

*مشاعر جميله اوى يا ارتاميس بجد رهيبه جدا وهى احسن حاجه تدل عى احب الحقيقى اللى مفهوش انانيه وحب الذات




			يا دودو مش دا الزمن اللى فيه المشاعر دى دلوقتى ممكن تكونى بتاكل وتتعاشى حب لدرجه دى وفى اقصر فتره او اول فرصه حد فيكم يبيع التانى الحب بقا ارخص حاجه على لسان اى حد اللى يعرف معناها واللى ميعرفش الحب الزمن دا مش لاقى حد عارف قيمته لانى كل واحد بيقول انه بيحب وهوه لا يعرف الحب ولا حاجه ومعتقدش انه لاقى مكان بينا الحب الحب رحل من زمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ميرنا انتى واخده فكرة غلط اوى عن الحب ومسيرك تدبى 
اللى بتقوليه ده بيكون فلعب العيال مش فى الحب الحقيقى المبنى على المشاركه واساس مسيحى سليم والتضحيه وانكار الذات
وغالبا النتايج اللى انتى بتقولى عليها دى سببها سوء اختيار*


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2006)

*مش سؤ اختيار ابدا بس كان عدم فهمى للحياه صح محدش يعرف يحب وهفضل اقولها طول عمرى  لانى الانانيه وحب الزات اكتر من انك تفضل حد عليك *


----------



## Einshtein (11 فبراير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> *المشكلة صدقوني انكم بتتعاملوا مع الحب بطرق قياسية مش بطريقة المشاعر والعواطف علشان كده مش عارفين قيمة الحب *
> _*يا ميرنا الفشل في اي علاقة حب لا يعني اطلاقا ان المشكلة في الحب المشكلة في اختيارات خاطئة *_
> _*ولازم نضحي ونتنازل شوية مسئلة الكرامة ده انا مختلفه شوية فيها *_
> _*لان هو اختياران مافيش تالت اما نفسك او حبك لو اخترتي نفسك وكرامتك يبقي مش هينفع تحبي *_
> ...


 
*بصي يا مارتينا لو كان الموضوع مستاهل أن الواحد مننا (شاب / فتاه) فيبقى من الضروري اننا نضحي *

*لكن الأيام الأخيرة دي شوفت كثير من قصص الحب التي استمرت لفترات طويلة و لكن انتهت بان معظم الفتيات جريت وراء حاجات غريبه (مال/مظاهر/ شكليات وهكذا...) فاعتقد ان هتا بقى لازم تنطبق جملة * "في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولا تشتري من باعك ...  ولا تحزن عليه... "

*مش كدة ولا أيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## artamisss (11 فبراير 2006)

تفتكر يا انيشتين  الولاد برضه مش بيجروا ورا المظاهر ؟؟؟
 وبعدين  اصلا ظروف البلد الاقتصاديه تمنع الاتنين من انهم يكملوا مع بعض حتى لو كان فى امل 
واى اهل مشهايرضوا لبنتهم انها تستنى لل 30 من عمرها وفى الاخر الواد يديها  بومبه ويقلبها مش دة اللى بنشوفه :vava:


----------



## koki (11 فبراير 2006)

يا ترى اى طرفين حبوا بعض لكن لم يوفقوا بيعملوا زى الكلام التالى ولا كلمة حب اصبحت من ايام الزمن الجميل اللى اتنست واتنسى معاها كل شىء جميل 
وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً ...
فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن أعطانا قلباً لا يستحق أبدا منا أن نغرس فيه سهماً أو نترك له لحظه ألم تشقيه...
و من رسم علي شفتيك الابتسامة في وقت حزنك من قبل لا يستحق منك أن ترسم علي وجهه 
الحزن و الدموع ....


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2006)

*دودو خدى دى

كثير من الاقوال نسمعها فتذكرنا بتجارب مرت علينا

والكثير منها يحكي تجارب للاخرين

قد تفيدنا

وهذه اقوال جمعتها لاضعها بين ايديكم

لانها تمثل واقع
اذا ماكان عن الكل فهي عند البعض







الرجل والمرأه


يغرق الرجل في الحب بعينيه والمراه بأذنيها
لا تقل احبها لكذا وانما قل احبها رغم كذا وكذا وكذا
لا تحدثني عن الحب دعني اجربه بنفسي
اروع الجنون جنون المراة في الحب
اذا احبتك المراة اعطتك الدنيا واذا كرهتك احرقت بك الدنيا
الحب قصة حياة المرأه وهو مرحله من مراحل الرجل
المراه تحيا لتسعد بالحب والرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياه
يتزوج الرجل تعبا وتتزوج المراه حب استطلاع وغالبا مايندم الاثنان
الزواج الناجح يتطلب الوقوع في الحب مرات عديده مع نفس الشخص دائما
كل عقل الرجل لايساوي عاطفه من عواطف المرأه
المراه تقلق على المستقبل حتى تتزوج والرجل لايقلق على المستقبل الا بعد الزواج
لكي تكوني سعيده مع الرجل يجب عليك ان تحبيه قليلا وتفهميه كثيرا
يولد كل رجل وبداخله شهريار وتولد كل امراه وهي تتمنى ان تكون في يوم من الايام شهرزاد
جمال المراه ابتسامتها وجمال الرجل ابتسامة المراة له






الحب 

النثر همسة حب ام الشعر فتنهيدة عاشق
العشق اسئلة لا اجابة لها واجوبة لا داعي لها
الحب من طرف واحد هو العذاب بعينه
ايهما افضلك 00اللم في الحقيقه00ام العشق في الكذب
حينما قررت ان احبك اقل00عشقتك اكثر
مابيني وبينك اكبر من قدرتك على الفهم
شيئان يفسدان الحب الصمت والاهمال
اذا احبك مليون فانا منهم 00واذا احبك واحد فهو انا00واذا لم يحبك احد فاعلم اني مت
المحبة التي التي لا تنبع كل يوم تموت كل يوم الحب اللذي لا يتجدد كل يوم يتحول الا شكل من قوة الاستمرار وهذه في وقتها لا تلبث ان تنقلب الا عبوديه






الحيـــــــــــــاه


الضحكات فترات قصيره لتجفيف الدموع
في البدايه نعلم ابناءنا كيف يتكلمون00بعد ذلك نحاول تعليمهم الصمت
ماذا تفيد وسادة من ريش لسمكة اخرجت من الماء
كلما كسبت المراة مساحات من التحرر ازداد قصر ثوبها
ان الله جعل النساء جميلات ولكن الشيطان يجعلهن مثاا للفتنه
كم من غريق بدلا من ان نلقي له بطرف الحبل القينا بالحبل كله
للتاجر الدنيا فلوس وللشباب الدنيا امراه وللمراة الدنيا رجل وللحانوتي الدنيا الجميع
اذا كانت لك ذاكرة قويه وذكريات مريره فانت اشقى اهل الارض
لاتكن كقمة الجبل 00ترى الناس صغيره ويراك الناس صغيره
لاتبصق في البئر فقد تشرب منه يوما
ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق ولكن من الصعب ان تجد صديقا يستحق التضحيه
اذا ركلك احد من خلفك فاعلم انك في المقدمه
لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكه00فتنهاراحلامك ولاتجعل ثقتك بالناس عمياء لانك ستبكي يوما على سذاجتك
العتاب واللوم شرف لا يستحقه البحه فلا تمنحه للبعض
أجمل ابتسامه هي ابتسامة مريض ينتظر الموت
كل انسان نافع حتى الشخص السيئ تنتفع به في ضرب المثل السيئ
لايوجد من هو مخطئ على الدوام حتى الساعه العاطله تكون على حق مرتين في اليوم الواحد


الحب اللذي لا يتجدد كل يوم يتحول الا شكل من قوة الاستمرار وهذه في وقتها لا تلبث ان تنقلب الا عبوديه






قد يعجبك الكثير مما سبق
وقد يعجبك البعض
وقد لايعجبك شيئ او الاصح لا تقتنع به
ولكن جميل ان نسمع مايقوله الغير*


----------



## Michael (25 فبراير 2006)

واضح انك متابعة اسامة منير يا ميرنا


----------



## artamisss (7 مارس 2006)

ههههه دة انت باين عليك انت اللى متابعه اول باول :smil11: تلاقى وحدة غريبه طلعت بصوت اغرب تقول:36_3_11:   اناوالنجوم وهواك  برنامج للحب وعن الحب  لاسامه منير :36_3_11:  بعديها  5 شلل


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2006)

اللي انتي اتكلمتي علية دة ياديانا هو الحب الحقيقي بعينة 
والحب الحقيقي كلمة صعبة جدااااااااا
بس موضوعك دة هو فعلا عن الحب الحيقي


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

ربنا يخليكوا ياجماعه وبشكركوا على ارئكوا فى موضوعى ده على الرغم انه  داس على جرح  ناس كتيرleasantr


----------



## answer me muslims (13 مارس 2006)

الحب الوداك فى داهيه لازم تندم عليه
الحب الرجعك ورا ولم يقدمك فى حياتك لازم تندم عليه 
الحب الكسرك وجعلك لاتفرق معاك الحياه بشى لازم تندم عليه
الحب اليجعلك تهمل اصدقائك واخواتك وكل من لك قريب لازم تندم عليه
الحب الجعلك تهمل درستك وشغلك  وحياتك ومستقبلك لازم تندم عليه


----------



## Michael (13 مارس 2006)

الحب الوداك فى داهيه لازم تندم عليه

اشمل كلمة انت قلتها يا حبيبى انسر مى


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

بالطريقه دى الحياة هاتبقى كلها ندم فى ندم  
لا  انا مش معاكوا  انا بعتبر اى حاجه فى حياه الانسان  تجربه واى موقف بيمر بيه تجربه  ولازم ي تعلم  منها سواء خسر او كسب  فيها 
فالحب تجربه بس مؤذيه للمشاعر احيانا  لكن ممتعه  والواحد لازم يستفيد منها :36_3_18:


----------



## answer me muslims (13 مارس 2006)

لا بس التجربه دى لو كانت تجربه ناجحه اكيد هتفرح بيها وعمرك مهتندم عليها ابدا
لكن لو كانت تجربه فاشله وهذه التجربه هددت اشياء فى حيات اكيد لازم تندم انك دخلت هذه التجربه
مثلا لو واحد شاف ان فى مشروع كويس جدا ومربح وبعد مادخل المشروع  راح خسر الوراه والقدامه مش اكيد هذا الرجل هيندم على انه فكر بس انه يدخل هذا المشروع؟


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

ايوة  ماختلافناش ده  مشروع راسماله فلوس وضيع املاك  بس  لازم يتعلم من  التجربه دى  علشان هو اللى بيعمل الفلوس مش الفلوس اللى بتعمل الانسان  فاعلشان يتخطى  ازمته يبقى لازم يتعلم  مناللى فات  مش يقعد يندم  ويندب خظه   ويارتنى ماعملت ويارتنى ماسمعت كلام فلان وياريت  وياريت  
الحب تجربه اسمى من انها  تتساوى  بمشروع راسماله فلوس  لان المشاعر  اغلى كتييييييير واتمن من الفلوس:t14:


----------



## answer me muslims (14 مارس 2006)

انا مقولتش انا الواحد يقعد يلطم كل يوم ويندب انه حب الحب الفاشل لا كل القولته انه لازم يندم على الحب ده وشيوف ايه هى الاسباب الجعلت هذا الحب فاشل ويتعلم منها حتى لا يقع فيها مرة اخرى يندم حتى يتعلم ولكن اذا لم يندم واخد الموضوع بكل بساطه وكانها شى عادى هيقع نفس الوقعه السوده تانى ولكن اذا ندم وراجع نفسه اكيد مش هيقعها تانى ولكن مش الندم الانتى فهماه انه يقعد يندم طول حياتى اكيد لا هى بتبقا فترة صغيرة كده وبتروح ربنا مدينا نعمه النسيان:36_1_50:


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

ههه اوك  يا انسر  مش هانختلف كتير  لكن انا قصدى ايه ان كتير مننا بيخرجوا من التجربه مدمرين  وغالبا  بيفضلوا مدة طويله  يعانوا او يحلو الموضوع بطريقه غلط زى اللى تكون  خارجه لسه  من ازمه عاطفيه او خارج من  ازمه اول  واحدة  شكلها حلو يقابلها  يحبها  وهكذا نفس النظام مع البنت  ودة  غالبا لانهم بيبقوا  ندمانين على حياتهم السابقه وفاكرين انهم هايعوضها بحاجه افضل اتمنى تكون  فهمت قصدى يا انسر  وميرسى على توضيحك   بس بلاش وحياتك الكلام الصعب بتاعك دة  بتاع الحب اللى يوديك فى داههيه  لاحسن الناس اتعقدوا وانا شكلى كد ة ها شيل زنبهم  هههههه


----------



## answer me muslims (14 مارس 2006)

'طيب كويس ان انا قولت يودى فى داهيه بس ومقولتش الباقى هههههه:t33:


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

هههه هو فى كمان  اكتر من انه يودى فى داهيه 
طب زدنا من خبراتك بجد ومش بهزر  وارنا  مافى  جعبتك من  حكايات واشعار :t33:


----------



## answer me muslims (15 مارس 2006)

لالالالالا بلاش جعوبتى انا بالذات  لحسن اجيب لكل المنتدى حاله نفسيه


----------



## artamisss (16 مارس 2006)

لالالا ولا يهمك  هات وقول هو المنتدى كله بقى عقد على ايديا انا وجومانه


----------



## answer me muslims (17 مارس 2006)

هجبلك من الاخر ياستنا الريسه
اى واحد هيدخل فى حاله حب مع اى بنت مهما كان هتكون فى الاخر فاشله وهيتدم اشد الندم فى الاخر
لماذا؟
لعده اسباب تخص  الطرف الاخر وارجو انك لا تقولى لى ماهى هذه الاسباب مش عيزين نولع المنتدى حريقه30:


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

يا مصبر الوحش  ياابنى انجز انت هاتنشف ريقنا علشان تقول  انا صرحت لك وقلت لساعتك اتفضل  اتكلم  هات ما فى جعبتك واتكل على الله  
وانا بقى اؤيد الحريقه   يلا  :36_22_25:


----------



## answer me muslims (20 مارس 2006)

طيب انا هقول ومليش دعوة بقا محدش يزعل منى الصراحه راحه
بصى ياستى
(البنت)(كامخلوق)(لايعرف ماهو الحب )
البنت ممكن تحب الولد وتبينله ذالك بالمعمله والمظاهر والمشاعر مش عايز اقول الكاذبه هى البنت ممكن تحب وتحب جدا وتقدر تحسس الولد بذالك بسهوله كبيرة ولكنننننننننننننننن(الاهم عند البنت هو)(المصلحه العامه)(البنت ممكن تبيع الولدفى(جزءمن الثانيه)بسبب مصلحتها البنت تقدر تتخلص من حبها ومشعرها اتجاه اى شخص بسهوله جدا ربنا مزود عندها نعمه النسيان بطريقه عجيبه بجد البنت لا تعلم ياعنى ايه حب البنت تستطيع ان ترمى مشعرها مهما كانت قى قاع البحار
وانا لالله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

انت عارف يا انسر انك بكدة بتشكك فى خليقه ربنا 
 بص يا انسر   البنت  بنى ادم  والولد بنى ادم  ده ليه مشاعر ودة ليه مشاعر  ده عنده مخ ودة عنده مخ 
الاتنين  فصيله واحدة لكن مختلفين  من ناحيه جنسهم  ده ذكر ودى انثى 
 ولعلمك بقى  االانثى لو مكنش ربنا ادها المشاعر  الفياضه اكتر من الولد  مكنش هايديها نعمه  الحمل والولادة  ومسؤليه التربيه  فيما بعد 
البنت والولد مش  بطبيعتهم عارفين كل حاجه  لكن بطبيعتهم عارفين ان فى حب  من وهما صغيرين  لكن لما بيكبروا المجتمع من حواليهم بيترجموا لهم الحب ده فى صور غلط  ميعرفوش يعنى ايه حيبيب يضحى لاجل نصه التانى  وان التضحيه والبذل اساس الحب  كل اللى بيبشوفه  ان الظروف الاقتصاديه  من حوالينا بتسوء
ومفيش شغل  مفيش فلوس مفيش مفيش مفيش  
ولان مجتعمنا  مابيدورش ينمى  قدراتتا  ازاى فالبنت  بتبقى تفكيرها  منغلق  وعارفه اخرها بيت  وجوز واولاد وبس 
فابتحرص انها تلحق نفسها  علشان كدة ممكن تخلى عن  حبيبها فى اى لحظه 
بس فى  ولاد بقى  بعد مايظبطوا العمليه  وخلاص البنت تستنى وتدافع عن حبها وتقف فى وش اهلها 
يجى فى الاخر  وانا اسف جدا انا  مشهاقدر اكمل معااااااااااااااكى 
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

طيب افرضي ياديانا هو كان مقتدر وهي لعبت بية 
يبقى اية التفسير بكدة مش برضة هايتعقد من كل البنات
على فكرة الموضوع كلة حلقة متصلة في بعضيها لعدة اسباب واهم سبب المجتمع اللي احنا عايشييين فية


----------



## answer me muslims (20 مارس 2006)

> عارف يا انسر انك بكدة بتشكك فى خليقه ربنا
> بص يا انسر البنت بنى ادم والولد بنى ادم ده ليه مشاعر ودة ليه مشاعر ده عنده مخ ودة عنده مخ
> الاتنين فصيله واحدة لكن مختلفين من ناحيه جنسهم ده ذكر ودى انثى
> ولعلمك بقى االانثى لو مكنش ربنا ادها المشاعر الفياضه اكتر من الولد مكنش هايديها نعمه الحمل والولادة ومسؤليه التربيه فيما بعد
> ...


بصى انا مش بشكك فى خليقه الله ولا حاجه الام مدرسه وكل حاجه وفعلا الواحد مش بيحس بقيمه البنت او البنت مش بيبقا ليها اى قيمه غير قيمه الامومه ليس اكثر ولكن البنت فى سن الحب والكلام ده مشاعرها متقلبه بطريقه غبر عديه  ومش بتبقا عرفه عيزة ايه ولا ماشيه ازاى ولا بتحب ولا لا تحس كده انها مشوشه وممكن تبيع فى سنه صدقنى ده عن تجارب بجد البنت تقدر تبيع فى ثوانى وفى اى وقت اذا احتاجت الى ذالك 
لكن الام ياعينى على الام وجمال الام لا خال ولا عم بيشلو الهم مقولتش حاجه ياريت البنت توولد ام علطول مكنش حال الدنيا بقا كده


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

اولا  من الواضح انك  يا اما مريت بتتجربه  قاسيه  او سمعت  عن تجربه صعبه 
واى ان كان  هذا او ذاك  عاوزة اقولك  مفيش حاجه اسمها  سن الحب  والكلام دة ...  يعنى ايه سن الحب   هو الحب ليه سن محدد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا طبعا   الحب فى كل وقت وفى كل عمر 
ولو مفيش مشاعر  عند الست او المرءة  من وهى صغيرة زيها زى الرجل  مكنتش هاتكبر المشاعر دى جواها  بعد كدة علشان  تقدر تحتوى اسرة باكملها 
  انا ليا تعقيب هنا عليك يا انسر  مفيش  اى حاجه بتتولد كبيرة  ومفيش اى كائن حى بيتولد كبير 
سن النضوج بتيجى قبله فترات  تأسيس  ورعايه علشان يبقى بالصورة الحلوة بتاعته دى الى احنا شايفنها  عليه

وبعدين انا ليا عتاب عليك يا انسر   ازاى تقول ان البنت مالهاش قيمه  غير انها تكون ام؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل انت بتنكر قيمه اختك . قيمه جدتك . قيمه والدتك.
طب افرض ان البنت او الست دى عاقر مابتخلفش  يبقى مالهاش قيمه  لا طبعا   مفيش اى حاجه من خليقه ربنا مالهاش قيمه  دة ادم وحوا  خلقهم ربنا على صورته ومثاله   يبقى ازاى  مالهمش قيمه   مش غلطتنا  كا بنى ادمين  مسيحين عايشين فى مجتمع متخلف  بيحكم  تصرفتنا  انا غلطتنا  صحيح  لو  اتطبعنا   بطبع المجتمع ده 
:dntknw:


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

إذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك 

لا تنسى إنها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك


لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحب...فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً
لقاء آخر يعيد ما مضى ..ويصل ما أنقطع

فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل
فمن يدري ربما جاء عمر أجمل

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً

فمن أعطانا قلباً لا يستحق أن نغرس فيه سهماً
أو نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه
وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل
وإذا فرقت الأيام بينكما...



فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل إحساس صادق
.ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ما هو رائع 
فقد أعطاك قلبهً...و أعطيته قلبك

وليس هناك أغلى من قلب العاشق


و إذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول أن تجمع حولك ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، 
اترك بعيداً كل مشاعر الألم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما



حاول أن تجمع في دفاتر ك كل الكلمات الجميلة التي سمعتها ممن تحب.
وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب...لشخص سكن قلبك يوما ..ملامحه
..بريق عيناه الحزينتين


وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء...ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...و الأمل الذي كبر بينكما 

يوماً...وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات


إذا سألوك يوماً عن إنسان أحببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...
ولا تحاول تشويه الصورة الجميلة لمن أحببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل أسراره وحكاياته


فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون مشاعر... 


وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء 

وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر 

ولا تفتش عن أشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع

والحاضر أهم كثيراً من الماضي

ولحظة اللقاء أجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش

وإذا اجتمع الشمل مرة أخرى...حاول أن تتجنب أخطاء الأمس التي فرقت بينكما
لأن الإنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه

ولا تحاول أبدا تصفي حسابات أو تثأر من إنسان أعطيته قلبك

لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، 
والثأر ليس من أخلاق العشاق


ومن الخطأ أن تعرض مشاعرك في الأسواق وأن تكون فارساً بلا أخلاق


وإذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً إلا مضيت فيه

إذا اكتشفت أن كل الأبواب مغلقة...وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه
وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه
و ألقاها في سراديب النسيان​
هنا فقط أقولك :​

إن كرامتك أهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح

حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح...فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعك
وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه

وأن تعيش على ذكرى إنسان فرط فيك​في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولا تشتري من باعك ...ولا تحزن عليه​


----------



## Romantic Guy (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*



> فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعك
> وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه



*كلام جميل اوى و حقيقى , ميرسى اوى يا كاندى على الموضوع الحلو*


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

ميرسى او يا Romantic Guy

على الرد الجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كاندى هذا هو الحب فى أروع معانيه حتى لو انتهى بالفراق فهو فراق بدون كراهيه ........أين وجدتى هذه الكلمات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو كل الناس حبت كده كانت كل المشاكل انتهت ........ ميرسى ليك يا أميرة الحب .


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

ميرسى ليكى يا دونا يا حببتى على الكلام الكبير

اوى دا واى خدمه يا قمر

ضليلى ارجعلكوا بسرعه​


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

لاتندم على حب عشته .حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك
فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها
غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك

لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب
فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر
يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل
فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً
فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً
او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه
وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل


وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب
غير كل احساس صادق
ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل
فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس
هناك اغلى من القلب
والعمر في حياة الانسان

واذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك
ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً
كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما
حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله
التي سمعتها ممن تحب
وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب
واجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة
لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوماً...ملامحه
وبريق عينيه الحزين...وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء
ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً
وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات

إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما
ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان 
الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته
فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر

وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء
والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما
لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن اشياء مضت
لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع...والحاضر اهم
كثيراً من الماضي
ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش
واذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى
حاول أن تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما
لأن الأنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه
ولاتحاول ابداً تصفي حسابات أو تثأر من
انسان اعطيته قلبك
لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة
في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق
ومن الخطا أن تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق
وأن تكون فارساً بلا اخلاق
واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه


اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة
وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه
وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه
والقاها في سراديب النسيان...هنا فقط اقولك
إن كرامتك أهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح
حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح
فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك
وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه
وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك
ولاتحزن
عليه​


----------



## lousa188114 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

بصراحة وعن جد اجمل موضوع قرائته في حياتي مش ممكن
 موضوع مالوش حل وكلامة جميل اوي ومعانية حلوة جد
حقيقي شكرا


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

شكرا لوزا على كلامك الجميل ده 

وده تشجيع جميل اوى ليا لان ده اول موضوع اطرحه فى المنتدى

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

ايه يا جماعه فين الردود الناس الى بتدخل  تقرا وتمشى دى  صدقونى هبطل اكتب​


----------



## sant felopateer (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

يا عينى على الجمال و الحلاوة ديه مشكور يا كاجو على الموضوع الجميل ده
موضوع مفيد فعلا


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

كلمات مؤثر وصعبة (قصدى صعب اللى يحسها بجد)

وبجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الحلو ده ربنا يباركك​


----------



## crazy_girl (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

وااااااااااااااااااو تحفة بجد مووووووووت ياكاجو فعلا حلوة اوى ومؤثرة جدا انا هاعيط اهيئ اهئ اهيئ
بس تسلم ايديك


----------



## †السريانيه† (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب
غير كل احساس صادق
ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل
فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس
هناك اغلى من القلب
والعمر في حياة الانسان​
موضوع جميل جدا  ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



sant felopateer قال:


> يا عينى على الجمال و الحلاوة ديه مشكور يا كاجو على الموضوع الجميل ده
> موضوع مفيد فعلا






شكرا يا فادى على مرووووورك وكلامك


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



nana25 قال:


> كلمات مؤثر وصعبة (قصدى صعب اللى يحسها بجد)
> 
> وبجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الحلو ده ربنا يباركك​




شكرا يا نانا على مرورك واخدنا بركه


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



crazy_girl قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااو تحفة بجد مووووووووت ياكاجو فعلا حلوة اوى ومؤثرة جدا انا هاعيط اهيئ اهئ اهيئ
> بس تسلم ايديك





لا مش تعيطى يا كركر مش تخلينى افرح فيكى 

ههههههههههه


شكرا على مرورك يا قمرى


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



†السريانيه† قال:


> وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب
> غير كل احساس صادق
> ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل
> فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس
> ...





شكرا يا سريانيه على مرورك

وتعليقك الجميل ده


----------



## جاسى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً
رااااائعه
بجد ميرسى ليك اوى
ربنا يباركك 
موضوع بجد رائع وكلمات فوق الروعه​*


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



جاسى قال:


> *وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً
> رااااائعه
> بجد ميرسى ليك اوى
> ربنا يباركك
> موضوع بجد رائع وكلمات فوق الروعه​*





شكرا يا جاسى لمرورك

واختيارك الجزء الجميل ده


----------



## rama (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*بجد موضوع هاااااااااااايل
بجد كلمات تحــــــــفة 
تسلم ايديك ياكاجو وربنا يباركك*


----------



## emy (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



> فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً
> او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه
> وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل



_كلامك رائعه يا جاكو _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



rama قال:


> *بجد موضوع هاااااااااااايل
> بجد كلمات تحــــــــفة
> تسلم ايديك ياكاجو وربنا يباركك*





شكرا يا راما على مرورك 

وكلامك الجميل


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



emy قال:


> _كلامك رائعه يا جاكو _
> _ربنا يباركك_​





شكرا يا ايمى على مرورك


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

WaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaW  كلمات رااااائعة وحكيمة جدا  ياريت كلنا نقدر 

نطبّقهم بحياتنا


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

WaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaW  كلمات رااااائعة وحكيمة جدا  ياريت كلنا نقدر 

نطبّقهم بحياتنا


----------



## kajo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

شكرا جوى فل على مروووووورك وكلامك الجميل ده


----------



## Nemo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*الموضوع جامد أوى مش قريته وبس لا أنا حسيت كل كلمة كمان 
ربنا يباركك يا كاجو*


----------



## kajo (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

شكرا نيمو على تعليقك ومروروك و احساسك الجميل ده


----------



## *malk (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*مفيش اجمل من كدة يا كاجو*
*بجد شكراا اوى على الموضوع*


----------



## امنت لذلك تكلمت (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

بجد يا كاجو الكلام حلو قوي ومفيد لكل الشباب ولكن الظروف احيانا تكون اقوي من الكلمات
لان ساعة فراق الحبه يظل دائما القلب مجروح مهما حاولنا النسيان واذا تذكرنا ايام الحبيب المفارق لابد ان تذرف العين الدموع .لكن في جميع الاحوال شكرا علي كلامك الحلو ده.
صلي من اجل ضعفي


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



keky قال:


> *مفيش اجمل من كدة يا كاجو*
> *بجد شكراا اوى على الموضوع*





شكرا يا اجمل كوكى على المرور 

والتعليق

شكرا يا قمرى وصليلى


----------



## MarMar2004 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

الموضوع ممتاز وانا حسيت بكل كلمة انت كتبها 
وبجد الموضوع ده جه في وقته
ومرسي ليك كتير علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

شكرا يا مرمر على مرورك


----------



## farawala (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

موضوع رائع وكلمات كلها احساس ومشاعر جميلة
وكل من مر بهذة التجربة يشعر بجمال الموضوع اكثر 
ششششششششششششكرا


----------



## dede2000 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

موضوعك اكتر من رائع وتحفة وياريت تكتب مواضيع بنفس المستوى دة لانها حلوة اوى وهبقى اعمل بيها وميرسى على الموضوع دة


----------



## kajo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



امنت لذلك تكلمت قال:


> بجد يا كاجو الكلام حلو قوي ومفيد لكل الشباب ولكن الظروف احيانا تكون اقوي من الكلمات
> لان ساعة فراق الحبه يظل دائما القلب مجروح مهما حاولنا النسيان واذا تذكرنا ايام الحبيب المفارق لابد ان تذرف العين الدموع .لكن في جميع الاحوال شكرا علي كلامك الحلو ده.
> صلي من اجل ضعفي





شكرا من اجل مرورك وشاركتك


----------



## kajo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



farawala قال:


> موضوع رائع وكلمات كلها احساس ومشاعر جميلة
> وكل من مر بهذة التجربة يشعر بجمال الموضوع اكثر
> ششششششششششششكرا





شكرا فراويله على مرورك ومشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## kajo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



dede2000 قال:


> موضوعك اكتر من رائع وتحفة وياريت تكتب مواضيع بنفس المستوى دة لانها حلوة اوى وهبقى اعمل بيها وميرسى على الموضوع دة




شكرا دى دى على مرورك وتعب محبتك
وان شاء الله اكتب جديد صلى انت بس


----------



## koka_jesus (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

بجد جميل اوى الكلام دة و فى حتة اصرت فيا اووووووى بجد


في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك
ولاتحزن


بجد جميل بس ياريت يكون فى ناس مخلصة كدة وتفضل فاكرة كل حاجة كويسة للانسان اللى كان بيحبة

كوكا​


----------



## kajo (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



koka_jesus قال:


> بجد جميل اوى الكلام دة و فى حتة اصرت فيا اووووووى بجد
> 
> 
> في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك
> ...




شكرا كوكا على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل ده


----------



## robert_nfs (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

kalam gamiiiiiiiiiil gedan.. 3andy mn zaman bas mosh ba3raf a3mel post fe el kesm dah 
bas thnx begad 
god bless u


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

اية يا عم كاجو الجمال دة الكلمات دى بتخترق القلب على طول


----------



## kajo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



robert_nfs قال:


> kalam gamiiiiiiiiiil gedan.. 3andy mn zaman bas mosh ba3raf a3mel post fe el kesm dah
> bas thnx begad
> god bless u




شكرا روبيرت على كلامك الجميل

ومرورك


----------



## kajo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



la rosa قال:


> اية يا عم كاجو الجمال دة الكلمات دى بتخترق القلب على طول



شكرا لا روز على تعليقك الجميل 

وارجو يكن الموضوع عجبك بجد


----------



## amgad95 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

شكرا اخى الفاضل على كلامك الجميل


----------



## mohep noshey (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

[/color][/sizeبجد يا كاجو موضوع جامد
 فعلا كلمات موثرة جدالو حد كان سايب حبيبة وسمع الكلام دة هيررججع فورا[/size]


----------



## kajo (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



mohep noshey قال:


> [/color][/sizeبجد يا كاجو موضوع جامد
> فعلا كلمات موثرة جدالو حد كان سايب حبيبة وسمع الكلام دة هيررججع فورا[/size]





شكرا موهيب على مرورك وكلامك الجميل


----------



## العجايبي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

ايه الحلاوة دى  فعلا الكلمات جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kajo (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



العجايبي قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دى  فعلا الكلمات جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




شكرا يا عجايبى على مرورك


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*رووووووووووووووعة*


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعة*



ميرسى سندس على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## christ my lord (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*الموضوع رائع جدا وكلامة جميل بس للاسف صعب جدا التنفيذ لانى انا بالفعل نادم جداا على علاقة حب انا عشتها وكانت اصدق علاقة حب*​


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



يوساب قال:


> *الموضوع رائع جدا وكلامة جميل بس للاسف صعب جدا التنفيذ لانى انا بالفعل نادم جداا على علاقة حب انا عشتها وكانت اصدق علاقة حب*​




لاتندم على حب عشته


----------



## girl of my lord (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

موضوع تحفه يااا كاجوووو
بجد بس كلامك ده في حاله لو الطرف التاني ماخنش 
يعني يكونوا بعدوا عن بعض تحت ظروف اقوي منهم
ميرررسي كاجوووو مواضيعك جميله ربنا معاك


----------



## manshy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

انا بجد مش لاقية اى كلام اقوله غير ميرسى على الكلام الرائع ده والاحساس الجميل انت اخترت اكتر كلمات ممكن تلمس القلب يارب الناس تعمل كدة بجد لان دة رأيى من زمان 
ميرسى


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



dolly قال:


> موضوع تحفه يااا كاجوووو
> بجد بس كلامك ده في حاله لو الطرف التاني ماخنش
> يعني يكونوا بعدوا عن بعض تحت ظروف اقوي منهم
> ميرررسي كاجوووو مواضيعك جميله ربنا معاك




شكرا دولى على المرور الجميل ده

ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



manshy قال:


> انا بجد مش لاقية اى كلام اقوله غير ميرسى على الكلام الرائع ده والاحساس الجميل انت اخترت اكتر كلمات ممكن تلمس القلب يارب الناس تعمل كدة بجد لان دة رأيى من زمان
> ميرسى




ميرسى اوى على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## doody (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*








بجد كلام فوق الرائع 
وهو ده غعلا القلب اللى بيحب انه مستحيل يكره او يسىء للى كان بيحبه وانه بينتهز اى فرصه عشان يرجع الماضى
مرسى جداااااااااااااااا[SIZE="4[/SIZE]"][:wub:/COLOR]


----------



## kajo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



doody قال:


> بجد كلام فوق الرائع
> وهو ده غعلا القلب اللى بيحب انه مستحيل يكره او يسىء للى كان بيحبه وانه بينتهز اى فرصه عشان يرجع الماضى
> مرسى جداااااااااااااااا[SIZE="4[/SIZE]"][:wub:/COLOR]




ميرسى دودو على المرور الجميل ده


----------



## veansea (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

كلام حلو بس مينفعش للتنفيذ
شكرا على النصائح هيا افاديتنى كتير
بس مينفعش كل الكلام انوا يتنفذ


----------



## kajo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



veansea قال:


> كلام حلو بس مينفعش للتنفيذ
> شكرا على النصائح هيا افاديتنى كتير
> بس مينفعش كل الكلام انوا يتنفذ



ليه يا فينو 

مدام فى مقدره انى انفذها خلينى انا الاشجع  

وربنا يبارك حياتك

ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميله دى


----------



## jojo2020 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

بجد يا كاجو ده موضوع حلو قووووووووووووي 
بس شكلك حبيت قبل كده
عاما كلنا مرينا بحاجات كتيييييييير زي كده 
بس شكلك حساس مووووت 
مرسي بجد علي كلامك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



jojo2020 قال:


> بجد يا كاجو ده موضوع حلو قووووووووووووي
> بس شكلك حبيت قبل كده
> عاما كلنا مرينا بحاجات كتيييييييير زي كده
> بس شكلك حساس مووووت
> ...




شكرا على مرورك الرقيق ده


----------



## sara2003 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*كاجو كل كتابتك ومواضيعك جميلة قوى وكمان  موضوع عن المشاعر عليمنى حاجات جميلة قوى ازاي اتعامل مع محبة ضاعت  دا من اجمل الاشياء اللي خلقها ربنا فينا فعلا كلامك كله بجد بس ياريت نتعامل معها صح*


----------



## kajo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



sara2003 قال:


> *كاجو كل كتابتك ومواضيعك جميلة قوى وكمان  موضوع عن المشاعر عليمنى حاجات جميلة قوى ازاي اتعامل مع محبة ضاعت  دا من اجمل الاشياء اللي خلقها ربنا فينا فعلا كلامك كله بجد بس ياريت نتعامل معها صح*



ميرسى يا ساره على متابعتك للمواضيع 


وشكرا على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## artamisss (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

طب انا هاسالك سؤال يا كاجو   تفتكر حتى لو ماكسرتش جسور التواصل بينك وبين الحب القديم  انت هاتعرف تعيش فى سلام بينك وبين نفسك 
هاتفضل عايش على امل  وطول ماالامل موجود  عمرك ماهاتعرف  تكمل حياتك طبيعيه 
ابدا 
 افضل حاجه  لما تنسسى  انسى مرة واحده  اه صحيح مندمش بس ماتعيش على امل 
 احسنلك صدقووووووووونى


----------



## kajo (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



artamisss قال:


> طب انا هاسالك سؤال يا كاجو   تفتكر حتى لو ماكسرتش جسور التواصل بينك وبين الحب القديم  انت هاتعرف تعيش فى سلام بينك وبين نفسك
> هاتفضل عايش على امل  وطول ماالامل موجود  عمرك ماهاتعرف  تكمل حياتك طبيعيه
> ابدا
> افضل حاجه  لما تنسسى  انسى مرة واحده  اه صحيح مندمش بس ماتعيش على امل
> احسنلك صدقووووووووونى




ميرسى يا ارتاميس على النصايح دى 

شكرا جداااااااااااا بجد


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*ايه ياكاجو المواضيع الجامده دي:yahoo:*
*لا بجد*
*موضوع تحفه وحلو جدا*
*بس انا عندي رايين متناقضين*
*حلو انه الواحد يدي نفسه فرصه ويعيش علي امل لو حس انه الشخص دا يستاهل حبه وعنده استعداد للرجوع ليه*
*بس في نفس الوقت بيبقي صعب الواحد يعيش علي امل وبعدين يلاقي نفسه الامل دا صعب تحقيقه وانه فشل سعتها الالام هيبقي اكبر*
*ميرسي علي موضوعك اللذيذيا كاجو*​


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه ياكاجو المواضيع الجامده دي:yahoo:*
> *لا بجد*
> *موضوع تحفه وحلو جدا*
> *بس انا عندي رايين متناقضين*
> ...




ميرسى يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل ده

بس فى حب بيبقى معروف ان ده مفهوش امل خالص 

لكن فى حب بيبقى اه فى امل احتمال يرجع

شكرا على رايك الرائع ده


----------



## tina_tina (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب
غير كل احساس صادق
ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل
فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس
هناك اغلى من القلب
والعمر في حياة الانسان

*اللللللللللللللللللللللللللله*
*عليك ياكاجو*
*طبعا احساس صادق*
*ربنا يباركك ويساعدك*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*كلمات جميلة معبرة*
*لكن الأيدة ال فى المياة مش زى الأيدية فى النار*
*مسيرك تحب وتتجرح ساعتها ربما تقول كلام غير دة*
*شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kajo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



tina_tina قال:


> وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب
> غير كل احساس صادق
> ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل
> فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس
> ...




ميرسى جدا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله دى


----------



## بنت النعمة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*

*كلام حلو قوي.
انا لم اندم يوما على حب عشته. لاني احب كل الناس و الوحيد الدي اححببته هو الان زوجي و نحن في منتهى السعادة:fun_oops::smil2:​*


----------



## kajo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *كلمات جميلة معبرة*
> *لكن الأيدة ال فى المياة مش زى الأيدية فى النار*
> *مسيرك تحب وتتجرح ساعتها ربما تقول كلام غير دة*
> *شكرا على الكلمات الجميلة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




ميرسى منصور لكلامك الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته !!*



بنت النعمة قال:


> *كلام حلو قوي.
> انا لم اندم يوما على حب عشته. لاني احب كل الناس و الوحيد الدي اححببته هو الان زوجي و نحن في منتهى السعادة:fun_oops::smil2:​*




شكرا لمرورك الجميل ده


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً
او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه

بجد جميل اوىىىىىى اوى اوى

ميرسى جدا يا كاجو على الموضوع الهايل ده


----------



## kajo (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*



sandra2000 قال:


> فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً
> او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه
> 
> بجد جميل اوىىىىىى اوى اوى
> ...




ميرسى لختيارك اجمل جزء فى الموضوع

شكرا على مرورك ومتابعتك


----------



## sandra2000 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*



kajo قال:


> ميرسى لختيارك اجمل جزء فى الموضوع
> 
> شكرا على مرورك ومتابعتك




هو الموضوع كله رائع اصلا 

بس مش لقيت اجمل من الجزء ده اكتبه و عجبنى اكتر 

ميرسى ليك


----------



## بموا الحزين (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

لاتندم على حب عشته...حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك...فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك...




لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب...فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل...فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل...




وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه...وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل...وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق...ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل...فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس هناك اغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الانسان...واذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما...




حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التي سمعتها ممن تحب...وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب...واجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوماً...ملامحه...وبريق عينيه الحزين...وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء...ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً...وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات...




إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر...




وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع...والحاضر اهم كثيراً من الماضي...ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش...




واذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى...حاول أن تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما لأن الأنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه...ولاتحاول ابداً تصفية حسابات أو تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك...لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق...ومن الخطا أن تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق وأن تكون فارساً بلا اخلاق...




واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه...




اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة...وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه...وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه...والقاها في سراديب النسيان...هنا فقط اقولك :إن كرامتك اهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح...حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح...فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك...وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه...وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب...




في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك ...ولاتحزن عليه







ها انا معكم طول اليام الى انقضاء الدهر






بموا الحزين :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## kajo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

ميرسى ليكى كتير يا ساندرا على كلامك ده

ومرورك الجميل 

وباين عليكى انك غير الشقاوه الى عاملاها خالص على فكره


----------



## سيزار (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*


إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر...
-----------------------
الله عليك يا بموا تسلم ايدك موضوع رائع 
الف شكر


----------



## gift (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

:99:


----------



## fayse_f (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب...فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل...فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل...
رائعة تلك الكلمات الرب يباركك


----------



## assyrian girl (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

i dnt want to remember it hahahaha


----------



## friendlove (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

*اذا قام احد يوما بسؤالك عن شخص احببته فلا تكشف اسرارة التىً كانت بينكما...ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي احببته مهما كان واجعل من قلبك مخبأً لكل اسراره فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر..*​


----------



## RAshA_83 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

*رووووووووووووووعةةةةةةةةةة
كلمات جميلة جدااااااا
شووووكرااااااااا على الموضوع وعاااااااشت الايادي​*


----------



## febe (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

شكرا يا بموا موضوع جميل بس قلبت المواجع  وانا اقول ان كرامتك اهم كثيرا من قلبك الجريح حتى وان غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح فلن يفيدك ذالك الحبيب


----------



## friendlove (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

*هو بصراحة موضوع مهما الواحد قال فية مش هيكفية*​


----------



## عايز افهم (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

(واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه...)


للاسف اذا جائت لحظة الفراق انتهت القصة الجميلة
مهما حاولت الصلح مهما طرقت كل الابواب
مهما كسرت كل الحواجز 

حقيقي موضوعك حساس جداً​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*قبل ان تحب*

*1- لا تندم على حب عشته حتى لو صار ذكرى تؤلمك ,فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى أنها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك 
2-لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحب ، فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوما لقاء يوم آخر يعيد ما مضى ويصل مانقطع ، فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل!!!
3-واذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا ، فمن أعطانا قلبا لا يستحق أبدا منا أن نغرس فيه سهما أو نترك له لحظة ألم تشقيه. وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل.
4-وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل، فقد أعطاك قلبا وأعطيته عمر.
وليس هناك أغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الانسان.
5-وإذا جلست يوما وحيدا تحاول أن تجمع حولك ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب ، اترك بعيدا كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما ، وحاول أن تجمع في اوراق دفاترك كل الكلمات الجميلة التي سمعتها ممن تحب، وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب .
6-اجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوما..ملامحه ..وبريق عينيه..وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء..ووحشته في لحظة ضيق..والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوما وترعرع حتى وان كان قد ذبل ومات
7-اذا سالوك يوما عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما ولا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان واجعل من قلبك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره وحكاياته.فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر .
8-اذا شاءت الاقدار واجتمع الشمل يوما فلا تبدأ بالعتاب و الهجاء والشجن وحاول ان تتذكر آخر لحظة حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تبحث عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع... والحاضر اهم ، ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش .
واذا اجتمع اشمل مرة اخرى حاول ان تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما لان الانسان لابد ان يستفيد من تجاربه.
9-لا تحاول ابدا ان تصفي حسابات او تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك لان تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق.
10-اذا كان لابد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح بابا الا مضيت فيه.
11-اما اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة وان الرجاء لا امل فيه وان من احببته قد اغلق مفاتيح قلبه والقاها في سراديب النسيان ...هنا فقط اقول لك ان كرامتك اهم كثيرا من قلبك الجريح حتى وان غطت دماؤه سماء الكون.

فلن يفيدك ان تنادي حبيبا لا يسمعك وان تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب وفي الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك ولا تشتري من باعك ولا تحزن عليه....
ملطوووش*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



> -واذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا ، فمن أعطانا قلبا لا يستحق أبدا منا أن نغرس فيه سهما أو نترك له لحظة ألم تشقيه. وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل.



*موضوع جميل يا بيشووووو
ابقي دايما الطشلنا المواضيع الجميلة دي​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*

جميييييييييييييل جداا يابيشو تسلم ايديك​


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*

اسمحلى اقولك رايئ بصراحة 
"الموضوع دة اجمل شئ شاركت به "
شكرا جزيلا ليك.....................................


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا بيشووووو
> ابقي دايما الطشلنا المواضيع الجميلة دي​*



*شكرااااااا رجعااااا لمروووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



كيريا قال:


> جميييييييييييييل جداا يابيشو تسلم ايديك​



_*شكرااااااا كيرييييييي لمروورك
اي خدمة*_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



mena magdy said قال:


> اسمحلى اقولك رايئ بصراحة
> "الموضوع دة اجمل شئ شاركت به "
> شكرا جزيلا ليك.....................................



*شكرااااااا يامينا لمروورك
وربنا يخليك علي المجاملة دي​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*

*هو الحب بيخليك تلطش حاجات جميلة كدة ولاايه 

تعيش وتحب 

يووووووووه تعيش وتلطش ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



> *لا تندم على حب عشته حتى لو صار ذكرى تؤلمك ,فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى أنها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك
> **2-لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحب ، فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوما لقاء يوم آخر يعيد ما مضى ويصل مانقطع ، فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل!!!
> **3-واذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا ، فمن أعطانا قلبا لا يستحق أبدا منا أن نغرس فيه سهما أو نترك له لحظة ألم تشقيه. وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل.
> 4-وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل، فقد أعطاك قلبا وأعطيته عمر.
> وليس هناك أغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الانسان.*


 
موضوع رائع بيشو
تسلم ايديك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*

موضوع راااااااائع يا بيشو

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *هو الحب بيخليك تلطش حاجات جميلة كدة ولاايه
> 
> تعيش وتحب
> 
> يووووووووه تعيش وتلطش ​*



*ماااااااااااشي
ماشي يانجي:hlp:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*

*




1- لا تندم على حب عشته حتى لو صار ذكرى تؤلمك ,فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى أنها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك 
2-لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحب ، فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوما لقاء يوم آخر يعيد ما مضى ويصل مانقطع ، فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل!!!
3-واذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا ، فمن أعطانا قلبا لا يستحق أبدا منا أن نغرس فيه سهما أو نترك له لحظة ألم تشقيه. وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل.​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أهــــــــىء أهــــــــىء...

شووووووف لى كلينكس ياد يا بيشو لو سمحت ههههههه

كلاااااام جميل مقدرش أقول للأسف حاجة عنه 




ملطوووش​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لييييه التقليد بقى دلووووقت :new6:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: قبل ان تحب*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> أهــــــــىء أهــــــــىء...
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه
ظريفة من يووومك:hlp:
ماعيييش كلينكس...:crazy_pil:t30:
ولو معايا مش هديكي...
عايز اقوليك ان انتي نايمة:smil8::smil8:
كل مواضيعي المنقولة
بكتب في الاخر ملطوووش:smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

*
لاتندم على حب عشته .. حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك .. فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك ..

لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب .. فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع .. فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل .. فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل ..

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه .. وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل .. 

وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق .. ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل .. فقد اعطاك قلباً .. واعطيته عمر وليس هناك اغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الانسان .. واذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما ..

حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التي سمعتها ممن تحب .. وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب .. واجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوماً .. ملامحه .. وبريق عينيه الحزين .. وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء.. ووحشته في لحظه ضيق .. والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً .. وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات ..

إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما .. ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر ..

وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع .. ضاع .. والحاضر اهم كثيراً من الماضي .. ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش ..

واذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى .. حاول أن تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما لأن الأنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه .. ولاتحاول ابداً تصفية حسابات أو تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك .. لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق .. ومن الخطا أن تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق وأن تكون فارساً بلا اخلاق ..

واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه ..

اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة .. وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه .. وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه .. والقاها في سراديب النسيان .. هنا فقط اقولك :- إن كرامتك اهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح .. حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح .. فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك .. وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه .. وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب ..

في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك .. ولاتشتري من باعك .. ولاتحزن عليه .



منقول لانة عجبني​*


----------



## porio (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



> في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك .. ولاتشتري من باعك .. ولاتحزن عليه





كلامك جميييييييييييييييييييل جدا 

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع دة
وانا مبسوطة انى اول واحدة اكتب مشاركة فى الموضوع الجميل دة
وكمان وانا مخضرة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ربنا يباركك ياقمر وتنورى المنتدى بموضوعاتك الجامدة دى


----------



## white rose (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

الكلام كتير حلو و فيه كتير كتير كتير كتييييير يعني 99,99% من واقعنا وحياتنا 
      تسلمي ايديك ... يسوع يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



porio قال:


> كلامك جميييييييييييييييييييل جدا
> 
> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع دة
> وانا مبسوطة انى اول واحدة اكتب مشاركة فى الموضوع الجميل دة
> ...


*مرسي يا بوريو يا جميلة

ومبروك عليكي اللون الاخضر يا مباركة 

نورتيني يا حلوة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



white rose قال:


> الكلام كتير حلو و فيه كتير كتير كتير كتييييير يعني 99,99% من واقعنا وحياتنا
> تسلمي ايديك ... يسوع يباركك



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة يا وردتنا البيضة

يسوع يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

*كلام رائع
وفعلا كله واقع
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك .. ولاتشتري من باعك .. ولاتحزن عليه .عجبتني جدا
شكرا ليك ياجميل​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

*شكرا على نقله لانه موضوع جميل جدا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



gogoragheb قال:


> *كلام رائع
> وفعلا كله واقع
> في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك .. ولاتشتري من باعك .. ولاتحزن عليه .عجبتني جدا
> شكرا ليك ياجميل​*



*مرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا جوجو 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على نقله لانه موضوع جميل جدا​*



*مرسي يا  رانا 
نورتي يا جميلة 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*




> ذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما .. ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر ..


​
كلمات بغاية الروعة 

الف شكر على الموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

wow 

تحفة و روعة كلامك يا راجعة 
بجد كلام جميل جدا جدا 
وكله محبة  يعنى كلام عن حب حقيقى 

تسلم ايدك حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

*انا كمان عجبنى كتير الموضوع وكلماته يا راجعا ليسوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

_



وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق .. ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل .. فقد اعطاك قلباً .. واعطيته عمر وليس هناك اغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الانسان .. واذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى منتها الجمال كلماتك راجعا ليسوع ومؤثره
من اجمل الاحاسيس انك تصف كل المواقف بأجمل الاوصاف وتتيح لها كل المعانى الجميلة
تسلم ايدك راجعا ليسوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه .. وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل .. *​
> 
> 
> 
> *إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما .. ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر ..*​


 
*موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااائع*
*تسلم ايدك راجعا ليسوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااائع*
> *تسلم ايدك راجعا ليسوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*مرسي كتير علي المشاركو والمرور الجميل يا كليمو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



zezza قال:


> wow
> 
> تحفة و روعة كلامك يا راجعة
> بجد كلام جميل جدا جدا
> ...



*مرسي يا زيزا يا حبيبتي 
بفرح بامانة لما بتدخلي مواضيعي 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> فى منتها الجمال كلماتك راجعا ليسوع ومؤثره
> من اجمل الاحاسيس انك تصف كل المواقف بأجمل الاوصاف وتتيح لها كل المعانى الجميلة
> تسلم ايدك راجعا ليسوع
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*مرسي يا توني علي المشاركة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

*كلام جميل جدا

عجبني عنوانه قوي

شكرا راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *لاتندم على حب عشته .. حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك .. فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك ..*
> 
> *لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب .. فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع .. فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل .. فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل ..*
> 
> ...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لو حد سالك عن حبيبك اللي كان*

*مرسي  يا  استراي شيب 
علي المشاركة الجميلة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*


لاتندم على حب عشته...حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك...فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم 

يبقى منها غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك...





لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب...فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر يعيد مامضى 

ويصل مانقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل...فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل...




وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه 

سهماً او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه...وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل...وإذا فرقت 

الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق...ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع 

ونبيل...فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس هناك اغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الانسان...واذا 

جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً كل 

مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما...





حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التي سمعتها ممن تحب...وكل الكلمات 

الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب...واجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي 

سكن قلبك يوماً...ملامحه...وبريق عينيه الحزين...وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء...ووحشته في لحظه 

ضيق...والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً...وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات...






إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة 


لهذا الانسان الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر...




وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه 

حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع...والحاضر 

اهم كثيراً من الماضي...ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش...




واذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى...حاول أن تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما لأن الأنسان لابد أن 

يستفيد من تجاربه...ولاتحاول ابداً تصفية حسابات أو تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك...لأن تصفية 

الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق...ومن 

الخطا أن تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق وأن تكون فارساً بلا اخلاق...



واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه...






اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة...وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه...وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح

 قلبه...والقاها في سراديب النسيان...هنا فقط اقولك :إن كرامتك اهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح...حتى

 وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح...فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك...وأن تسكن بيتاً 

لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه...وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب...





في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك ...ولاتحزن عليه:smi411:



منقولة للأمانة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*

*كلام جميل جداا

تسلم ايديك يا مينا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جداا
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا مينا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




ميرسى يا حبيبى على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



> وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه
> 
> سهماً او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه


*موضوع رائع يا مينا
ربنا يبارك في حاتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



جميل جداااا يا بطل

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*

موضوع جميل يامينا
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك
شكرا ليك ياباشا​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا مينا
> ربنا يبارك في حاتك​*




ميرسى يا رجعا على المرور والمشاركه الجميله


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بطل
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





ميرسى ليك يا كليمو على المرور والمشاركه الجميله


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



bishoragheb قال:


> موضوع جميل يامينا
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك
> شكرا ليك ياباشا​




ميرسى ليك بيشو على المرور والمشاركه الجميله


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*


في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك ...ولاتحزن عليه
  بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا مينا ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*

موضوع رااااااائع يا مينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*

موضوع رائع يا مينا 
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*

*ميرسى على موضوعك يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



نيرمين عزمى قال:


> في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من باعك ...ولاتحزن عليه
> بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا مينا ربنا يباركك






ميرسى نيرمين على رايك فى الموضوع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا مينا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ميرسى حبيبى على المرور والمشاركه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى على موضوعك يا مينا
> ربنا يباركك​*





ميرسى يا فندم  على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميه



يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مينا
> تسلم ايديك​




ميرسى يا نفين على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن انسان احببته*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مينا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​





ميرسى كتيير استاذى وليم على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2009)

*الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

*لاتندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك .. 

فان كانت الزهور قد جفت و ضاع عبيرها ... و لم يبقى منها غير الاشواك

((( فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك))) 


لا تكسر ابدا كل الجسور مع من تحب... 
فربما شاءت الاقدار لكما يوما لقاء آخر يعيد الماضي , و يصل ما انقطع .. 

((( فاذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر اجمل))) 

و اذا قررت يوما ان تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا.. 
((( فمن اعطاناقلبا))) ==> لا يستحق ابدا منا ان نغرس فيه سهما او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه.. 

"و اذا فرقت الايام بينكما " 

فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق .. 
و لا تتحدث عنه الا بكل ما هو رائع و نبيل... 

" فقد اعطاك قلبا ...و أعطيته عمر " 

و ليس هناك اغلى من القلب و العمر في حياة الانسان 


و اذا جلست يوما و حيدا تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميله عشتها مع من تحب ... 
اترك بعيدا كل مشاعر الالم و الوحشه التي فرقت بينكما 
حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التى سمعتها ممن تحب 
و كل الكلمات الصادقه التى قلتها لمن تحب 
و اجعل في ايامك مجموعه من الصور الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوما 
ملامحه و بريق عينيه الحزين و ابتسامته في لحظه صفاء .. 
ووحشه في لحظه ضيق .. 
و الامل الذي كبر بينكما يوما ...و ترعرع حتى و ان كان قد ذبل و مات .. 

"و اذا سألوك يوما عن انسان احببته " 

فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما .. 
و لا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصوره الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي احببته .. 
اجعل من قبلك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره و حكاياته .. 

(((فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر))) 

" و اذا شاءت الاقدار و اجتمع الشمل يوما " 
فلا تبدا بالعتاب و الهجاء و الشجن .. 
و حاول ان تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر .. 
و لا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ضاع ... 
و الحاضر اهم كثيرا من الماضي ... 
و لحظه اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش .. 

"و اذا اجمتع الشمل مره اخرى" 

حاول ان تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما .. 
لان الانسان لابد ان يستفيد من تجاربه .. 
و لا تحاول ابدا ان تصفي حسابات 
او تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك 

((( لان تصفيه الحسابات عمله رخصيه في سوق المعاملات العاطفيه))) 
(((و الثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق ))) 
و من الخطا ان تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق .. و ان تكون فارسا بلا اخلاق.. 
"و اذا كان و لا بد من الفراق" 
فلا تترك للصلح بابا الا مضيت فيه.. 

" و اذا اكتشتف ان كل الابواب مغلقه و ان الرجاء لا امل فيه" و ان من احببت يوما قد اغلق مفاتيح قلبه ,,,, و القاها في سراديب النسيان !!! هنـــــــا فقط اقــــول لك 

ان كرامتــك اهم بكثيـــــر من قلبك الجريــح 
حتى و ان غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيـــــح .. 
فلــن يفيد ان تنـــادي حبيبا لا يسمعــــــك .. 
وا ن تسكــــن بيتا لم يعد يـــعرفك احد فيـــه 
و ان تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيــك بلا ســـبب.. 
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك... و لا تشتري من باعك .. 
و لا تحزن عليه 
​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

*الموضوع جمييل
والكلمات اجمل
ميرسى لتعبك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*


موضوع رائع يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## سيدة القصر (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

موضوع هايل كاندي ولمس قلبي حقيقي مشكورة كترررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

*موضوع جمييييييييييل مامتي
مرسيه ليكي مامتي
ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

روعة في سرد ما كتبتيه اختي ....لكن في الواقع عم بيصير العكس نحن بنركض وراء اللي بيتعبنا أو بالأحرى اللي ما بيحبنا ....هيك الحياة ...والشخص اللي بيحبنا بنبتعد عنه وحتى مابنفكرفيه .....شئ فظيع الحب ...من يعرف سرد أغواره ...رهيب وعميق جدا"..ميرسي


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الموضوع جمييل​*
> _*والكلمات اجمل*_
> _*ميرسى لتعبك*_
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



سيدة القصر قال:


> موضوع هايل كاندي ولمس قلبي حقيقي مشكورة كترررر


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييل مامتي​*
> *مرسيه ليكي مامتي*
> 
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



happy angel قال:


>


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



joyful song قال:


> روعة في سرد ما كتبتيه اختي ....لكن في الواقع عم بيصير العكس نحن بنركض وراء اللي بيتعبنا أو بالأحرى اللي ما بيحبنا ....هيك الحياة ...والشخص اللي بيحبنا بنبتعد عنه وحتى مابنفكرفيه .....شئ فظيع الحب ...من يعرف سرد أغواره ...رهيب وعميق جدا"..ميرسي


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا حبيبتى على التعليق 

ربنا يرعاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## لي شربل (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

* الرب يباركك كاندي
موضوع متميز كتيييييير  واخلاق انسانية راقية
حاولت انتقاء قطعة لاعلق عليها وجدت كل حرف من حروفه تحتاج للدراسة والتأمل
اشكر الرب ع روعة افكارك واختياراتك .
الرب يبارك خدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتتتتييييير لمجد اسمو القدوس *​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك كاندي*
> 
> *موضوع متميز كتيييييير واخلاق انسانية راقية*
> *حاولت انتقاء قطعة لاعلق عليها وجدت كل حرف من حروفه تحتاج للدراسة والتأمل*
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*




> ((( فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك)))



روعه
_شكرا كتييير كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

*رائع وبمنتهى الجمال يا امى الحبيبة *
*عن جد متألقة دوما انتى بكل مواضيعك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك ويباركلنا بتواجدك الجميل*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*

*موضوع هاااااااااااااايل عن جد 
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الموضوع الرررررروعه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mansour (22 مايو 2009)

*لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*

*لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..




فان كانت الزهور قد جفت و ضاع عبيرها ... و لم يبقى منها غير الاشواك




((( فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك)))





لا تكسر ابدا كل الجسور مع من تحب...
فربما شاء ت الاقدار لكما يوما لقاء آخر يعيد الماضي , و يصل ما انقطع ..
((( فاذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر اجمل)))





و اذا قررت يوما ان تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا..
((( فمن اعطانا قلبا ))) ==> لا يستحق ابدا منا ان نغرس فيه سهما او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه..





"و اذا فرقت الايام بينكما "
فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق ..
و لا تتحدث عنه الا بكل ما هو رائع و نبيل...
" فقد اعطاك قلبا ...و أعطيته عمر "
و ليس هناك اغلى من القلب و العمر في حياة الانسان





و اذا جلست يوما و حيدا تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميله عشتها مع من تحب ...
اترك بعيدا كل مشاعر الالم و الوحشه التي فرقت بينكما
حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التى سمعتها ممن تحب
و كل الكلمات الصادقه التى قلتها لمن تحب
و اجعل في ايامك مجموعه من الصور الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوما
ملامحه و بريق عينيه الحزين و ابتسامته في لحظه صفاء ..
ووحشه في لحظه ضيق ..
و الامل الذي كبر بينكما يوما ...و ترعرع حتى و ان كان قد ذبل و مات ..




"و اذا سألوك يوما عن انسان احببته "
فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما ..
و لا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصوره الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي احببته ..
اجعل من قبلك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره و حكاياته ..
(((فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر)))




" و اذا شاءت الاقدار و اجتمع الشمل يوما "
فلا تبدا بالعتاب و الهجاء و الشجن ..
و حاول ان تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ..
و لا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ضاع ...
و الحاضر اهم كثيرا من الماضي ...
و لحظه اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش ..




"و اذا اجمتع الشمل مره اخرى"
حاول ان تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما ..
لان الانسان لابد ان يستفيد من تجاربه ..
و لا تحاول ابدا ان تصفي حسابات
او تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك
((( لان تصفيه الحسابات عمله رخصيه في سوق المعاملات العاطفيه)))
(((و الثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق )))
و من الخطا ان تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق .. و ان تكون فارسا بلا اخلاق..




"و اذا كان و لا بد من الفراق"
فلا تترك للصلح بابا الا مضيت فيه..




" و اذا اكتشتف ان كل الابواب مغلقه و ان الرجاء لا امل فيه"
و ان من احببت يوما قد اغلق مفاتيح قلبه ,,,, و القاها في سراديب النسيان !!!
هنـــــــا فقط اقــــول لك




ان كرامتــك اهم بكثيـــــر من قلبك الجريــح
حتى و ان غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيـــــح ..
فلــن يفيد ان تنـــادي حبيبا لا يسمعــــــك ..
وا ن تسكــــن بيتا لم يعد يـــعرفك احد فيـــه
و ان تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيــك بلا ســـبب..
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك... و لا تشتري من باعك ..
و لا تحزن عليه
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*



> و اذا سألوك يوما عن انسان احببته "
> فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما ..
> و لا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصوره الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي احببته ..
> اجعل من قبلك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره و حكاياته ..
> (((فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر)))​



جمييييييييييل موضوعك يا منصور 

وخصوصا الحتة دى عجبتنى جداااااا 

تسلم ايديك يافندم على موضوع الرائع 

ربنا يباركك..​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا منصور

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mansour (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*

انا مستهلش كل الكلام الجميل ده ميرسى ليكو وربنا يباركو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*

*اذا قررت يوما ان تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا..
((( فمن اعطانا قلبا ))) ==> لا يستحق ابدا منا ان نغرس فيه سهما او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه..



موضوع اكثر من رائع

مرسي يا منصور​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*



mansour قال:


> *
> 
> ان كرامتــك اهم بكثيـــــر من قلبك الجريــح
> حتى و ان غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيـــــح ..
> ...



كلمات رائعه أخي الحبيب
وخصوصا هذه الكلمات

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*




> "و اذا سألوك يوما عن انسان احببته "
> فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما ..
> و لا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصوره الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي احببته ..
> اجعل من قبلك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره و حكاياته ..
> (((فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر)))



شكرا منصور
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..*

موضوع جميل جدا يا منصور 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> روعه
> ​_شكرا كتييير كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



come with me قال:


> *رائع وبمنتهى الجمال يا امى الحبيبة *
> 
> *عن جد متألقة دوما انتى بكل مواضيعك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك ويباركلنا بتواجدك الجميل*
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك يا جوجو​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون احاسيس*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع هاااااااااااااايل عن جد ​*
> _*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الموضوع الرررررروعه*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك*_
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا سيمون يا حبيبتى

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## mansour (30 يونيو 2009)

*رســالــة لكل من يــحــب*

*سالة لكل من يحب

لاتندم على حب عشته...حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك

فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها

غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك
***
لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب

فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر

يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل

فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل
***
وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً

فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً

او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه

وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل
***
وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب

غير كل احساس صادق

ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل

فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس

هناك اغلى من القلب

والعمر في حياة الانسان
***
واذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك

ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً

كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما

حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله

التي سمعتها ممن تحب

وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب

***
واجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة

لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوماً...ملامحه

وبريق عينيه الحزين...وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء

ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً

وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات

***
إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما

ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان

الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته

فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر
***
وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء

والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما

لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن اشياء مضت

لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع...والحاضر اهم

كثيراً من الماضي

ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش

واذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى

حاول أن تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما

لأن الأنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه

***
ولاتحاول ابداً تصفي حسابات أو تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك

لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة

في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق

ومن الخطا أن تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق

وأن تكون فارساً بلا اخلاق

واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه

***
اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة

وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه

وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه

والقاها في سراديب النسيان...هنا فقط اقولك

إن كرامتك أهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح

حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح

فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك

وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه

وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب

في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من يبعك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رســالــة لكل من يــحــب*



> فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك
> 
> وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه
> 
> ...



كلام بجد رائع يا منصور
مرسي يا جميل على الموضوع الحلو ده
الملئ يالكلمات ذات الاحساس الراقي جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكرني ديما في صلاتك 
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رســالــة لكل من يــحــب*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا منصور 

ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رســالــة لكل من يــحــب*

*مشكوووور يا منصور على الكلمات الرائعة 
الرب ينور طريقك ​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رســالــة لكل من يــحــب*



جميل جداااا يا منصور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2009)

*الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

*لا تندم على حبٍ عشته حتى لو أصبح ذكرى تؤلمكـ ، فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفتْ وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقَ منها إلا الأشواكـ فلا تنسى أنها منحتكَـ عطراً جميلاً أسعدكـْ !! *​ 


*لا تكسر أبداً كل الجسور مع من تحبْ ، فربما شاءت لكما الأقدار لقاء يومٍ آخر يعيد ما مضى ويصلُ من انقطع ، فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظركَـ عمر أجمل .. !!*​ 
*وإذا قررت يوماً أن تتركَـ حبيباً فلا تتركـْ له جرحاً ، فمن أعطانا قلباً لا يستحقُ أبداً منا أن نغرس فيه سهماً أو نتركـَ له لحظة ألم تشقيه ، وما أجملَ أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل !!*​ 


*وإذا فرقت الأيام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غيرَ كلَ إحساس صادق ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ما هو نبيلٌ ورائع ، فقد أعطاكَـ قلباً وأعطيته عمراً وليس هناكَـ أغلى من القلب والعمر في حياة الإنسان . *​ 
*وإذا جلستَ يوماً وحيداً تحاول أن تجمعَ حولكَـ ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب اتركـ بعيداً كل مشاعرِ الألم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما وحاول أن تجمع في دفاتر أوراقكَـ كل الكلمات الجميلة التي سمعتها ممن تحب وكل الكلمات الصادقه التي قلتها لمن تحب .. !*​ 


*واجعل في أيامكَـ مجموعة من الصورِ الجميلة لهذا الإنسان الذي سكن قلبكَـ يوماً ملامحه وبريق عينيهِ الحزين وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء ووحشته في لحظة ضيق ، والأمل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات . !!*​ 


*إذا سألوكَـ يوماً عن إنسان أحببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما ولا تحاول أبدا تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي أحببته بل اجعل من قلبكَـ مخبأ سرياً لكل أسراره وحكاياتهِ فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون مشاعر .. !!*​ 

*وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن ، وحاول أن تتذكر لحظة حبٍ كانت بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ، ولا تفتش عن أشياء مضت لأن الذي ضاع ضاع ، والحاضرُ أهم كثيراً من الماضي ولحظة اللقاء أجمل بكثير من ذكرياتٍ وداعٍ موحشٍ ، وإذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى حاول أن تتجنب أخطاء الأمسِ التي فرقت بينكما لأن الإنسان لا بد أن يستفيد من تجاربه !! *​ 


*وإذا اكتشفت أن كل الأبوابِ أغلقتْ وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه وأن من أحببتَ يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه وألقاها في سراديب النسيان هنا فقط أقول لكَـ إن كرامتكَـ أهم كثيراً من قلبكـَ الجريح حتى وإن غطتْ دماؤه هذا الكون الفسيح ، فلن يفيدكَـ أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعكَـ وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفكَـ أحد فيه ، وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب، ولا تفرط في من يشتريكَـ ، ولا تشتري من باعكَـ ولا تحزن عليه ابداً !!! *​ 

منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*




> *إذا سألوكَـ يوماً عن إنسان أحببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما ولا تحاول أبدا تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان الذي أحببته بل اجعل من قلبكَـ مخبأ سرياً لكل أسراره وحكاياتهِ فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون مشاعر .. !!*




موضوع رااااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

*مرررررررررررسي يا كاندي 
موضوع اكتر من رائع
ربنا يبارك حيارتك​*


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*




جميل  يا كاندي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

موضوع رائع يا كاندي كاعادة متميزة بمواضيعك
ربنا يباركك و يخلينا نتعلم منك 
ربنا يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني فيس صلاتك كتييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة جدا موري​


----------



## VENA* (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

*موضوع رائع*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

*روعة
فعلا موضوع جميل وبه قيم وأخلاقيات حميدة
شكراااااااااااا​*


----------



## queen of heart (11 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رســالــة لكل من يــحــب*

الموضوع جامد اوي لانه نابع من الاحساس مش اللسان
شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*لا تندم على حب عشته*


لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..




فان كانت الزهور قد جفت و ضاع عبيرها ... و لم يبقى منها غير الاشواك




((( فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك)))





لا تكسر ابدا كل الجسور مع من تحب...
فربما شاء ت الاقدار لكما يوما لقاء آخر يعيد الماضي , و يصل ما انقطع ..
((( فاذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر اجمل)))





و اذا قررت يوما ان تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا..
((( فمن اعطانا قلبا ))) ==> لا يستحق ابدا منا ان نغرس فيه سهما او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه..





"و اذا فرقت الايام بينكما "
فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق ..
و لا تتحدث عنه الا بكل ما هو رائع و نبيل...
" فقد اعطاك قلبا ...و أعطيته عمر "
و ليس هناك اغلى من القلب و العمر في حياة الانسان





و اذا جلست يوما و حيدا تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميله عشتها مع من تحب ...
اترك بعيدا كل مشاعر الالم و الوحشه التي فرقت بينكما
حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التى سمعتها ممن تحب
و كل الكلمات الصادقه التى قلتها لمن تحب
و اجعل في ايامك مجموعه من الصور الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوما
ملامحه و بريق عينيه الحزين و ابتسامته في لحظه صفاء ..
ووحشه في لحظه ضيق ..
و الامل الذي كبر بينكما يوما ...و ترعرع حتى و ان كان قد ذبل و مات ..




"و اذا سألوك يوما عن انسان احببته "
فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما ..
و لا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصوره الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي احببته ..
اجعل من قبلك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره و حكاياته ..
(((فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر)))




" و اذا شاءت الاقدار و اجتمع الشمل يوما "
فلا تبدا بالعتاب و الهجاء و الشجن ..
و حاول ان تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ..
و لا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ضاع ...
و الحاضر اهم كثيرا من الماضي ...
و لحظه اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش ..




"و اذا اجمتع الشمل مره اخرى"
حاول ان تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما ..
لان الانسان لابد ان يستفيد من تجاربه ..
و لا تحاول ابدا ان تصفي حسابات
او تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك
((( لان تصفيه الحسابات عمله رخصيه في سوق المعاملات العاطفيه)))
(((و الثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق )))
و من الخطا ان تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق .. و ان تكون فارسا بلا اخلاق..




"و اذا كان و لا بد من الفراق"
فلا تترك للصلح بابا الا مضيت فيه..




" و اذا اكتشتف ان كل الابواب مغلقه و ان الرجاء لا امل فيه"
و ان من احببت يوما قد اغلق مفاتيح قلبه ,,,, و القاها في سراديب النسيان !!!
هنـــــــا فقط اقــــول لك




ان كرامتــك اهم بكثيـــــر من قلبك الجريــح
حتى و ان غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيـــــح ..
فلــن يفيد ان تنـــادي حبيبا لا يسمعــــــك ..
وا ن تسكــــن بيتا لم يعد يـــعرفك احد فيـــه
و ان تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيــك بلا ســـبب..
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك... و لا تشتري من باعك ..
و لا تحزن عليه

للامانة منقول

صلولي كتير

:smi420:​


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*

*حلووووووووووو قوووووووووى*
*موضوع عسل يا بت يا مرمورة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



dodoz قال:


> *حلووووووووووو قوووووووووى*
> 
> *موضوع عسل يا بت يا مرمورة*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمراية انتي

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## osaa39 (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*

*جميلة هذة القيم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



> "و اذا فرقت الايام بينكما "
> فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق ..
> و لا تتحدث عنه الا بكل ما هو رائع و نبيل...
> " فقد اعطاك قلبا ...و أعطيته عمر "
> و ليس هناك اغلى من القلب و العمر في حياة الانسان


 
فى منتهى الجمال يا مرموره 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

يستحق افضل تقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



osaa39 قال:


> *جميلة هذة القيم*


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا اوسا

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا مرموره ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على الموضوع​
> يستحق افضل تقييم ​
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك

ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمورة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## tena_tntn (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*

موضوع جميل 
شكرا


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمورة
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



tena_tntn قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا


 
ميرسي لمرورك يا تينا

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*

فعلا موضوع اكثر من راااائع
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> فعلا موضوع اكثر من راااائع
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## monmooon (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*

*موضوع جميييييييييل اوى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته*



monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييل اوى ​**
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## eriny roro (26 يوليو 2009)

*لا تندم على حب عشته.......*

 لا تندم على حب عشته

حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك 



إذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها غير الأشواك 

لا تنسى إنها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك


لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحب...فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً
لقاء آخر يعيد ما مضى ..ويصل ما أنقطع

فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل
فمن يدري ربما جاء عمر أجمل

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً

فمن أعطانا قلباً لا يستحق أن نغرس فيه سهماً
أو نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه
وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل
وإذا فرقت الأيام بينكما...



فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل إحساس صادق
ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ما هو رائع 
فقد أعطاك قلبهً...و أعطيته قلبك

وليس هناك أغلى من قلب العاشق


و إذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول أن تجمع حولك ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، 
اترك بعيداً كل مشاعر الألم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما



حاول أن تجمع في دفاتر ك كل الكلمات الجميلة التي سمعتها ممن تحب.
وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب...لشخص سكن قلبك يوما ..ملامحه
..بريق عيناه الحزينتين


وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء...ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...و الأمل الذي كبر بينكما 

يوماً...وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات


إذا سألوك يوماً عن إنسان أحببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما...
ولا تحاول تشويه الصورة الجميلة لمن أحببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل أسراره وحكاياته


فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون مشاعر... 


وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء 

وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر 

ولا تفتش عن أشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع

والحاضر أهم كثيراً من الماضي

ولحظة اللقاء أجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش

وإذا اجتمع الشمل مرة أخرى...حاول أن تتجنب أخطاء الأمس التي فرقت بينكما
لأن الإنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه

ولا تحاول أبدا تصفي حسابات أو تثأر من إنسان أعطيته قلبك

لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، 
والثأر ليس من أخلاق العشاق


ومن الخطأ أن تعرض مشاعرك في الأسواق وأن تكون فارساً بلا أخلاق


وإذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً إلا مضيت فيه

إذا اكتشفت أن كل الأبواب مغلقة...وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه
وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه
و ألقاها في سراديب النسيان



هنا فقط أقولك :


لا تندم على حب عشته

حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك


منقوووووووووووووول​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*



> فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل إحساس صادق
> ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ما هو رائع
> فقد أعطاك قلبهً...و أعطيته قلبك
> 
> وليس هناك أغلى من قلب العاشق



*موضوع كتيير جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## maikel fady (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
ياريت كلنا نقدر نحافظ على كل ذكرى جميله فى حياتنا 
ربنا يباركك ياايرينى


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*

موضوع جميل اوووووى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*شكرا اكتير على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع كتيير جمييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


مرسى ليكى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*



maikel fady قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا
> ياريت كلنا نقدر نحافظ على كل ذكرى جميله فى حياتنا
> ربنا يباركك ياايرينى


مرسى ليك كتير  يا مايكل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسى ليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.......*



just member قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *شكرا اكتير على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​


مرسى ليك كتير يا جوجو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا معاك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا كاندى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررررررررسي يا كاندي
> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> ربنا يبارك حيارتك​*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



happy angel قال:


>




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



moky قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي كاعادة متميزة بمواضيعك
> ربنا يباركك و يخلينا نتعلم منك
> ربنا يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني فيس صلاتك كتييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة جدا موري​




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك 

ربنا معاكى 

وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى​


----------



## كوك (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

*



الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وااااااو
موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*

موضوع فى منتـــهى الرووووعه


شكــــــــــــــــــــرا أختنا الغاليه


الرب يبارككم​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



vena* قال:


> *موضوع رائع*




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الحب اخلاق قبل كل حاجة..*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *روعة
> فعلا موضوع جميل وبه قيم وأخلاقيات حميدة
> شكراااااااااااا​*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا تندم علي حب عيشته*

*لا تندم على حب عشته .. حتى لو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك ..

فان كانت الزهور قد جفت و ضاع عبيرها ... و لم يبقى منها غير الاشواك 

((( فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك)))


لا تكسر ابدا كل الجسور مع من تحب... 
فربما شاء ت الاقدار لكما يوما لقاء آخر يعيد الماضي , و يصل ما انقطع ..
((( فاذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر اجمل)))


و اذا قررت يوما ان تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا..
((( فمن اعطانا قلبا ))) ==> لا يستحق ابدا منا ان نغرس فيه سهما او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه..


"و اذا فرقت الايام بينكما "
فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب غير كل احساس صادق .. 
و لا تتحدث عنه الا بكل ما هو رائع و نبيل...
" فقد اعطاك قلبا ...و أعطيته عمر " 
و ليس هناك اغلى من القلب و العمر في حياة الانسان


و اذا جلست يوما و حيدا تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميله عشتها مع من تحب ...
اترك بعيدا كل مشاعر الالم و الوحشه التي فرقت بينكما
حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله التى سمعتها ممن تحب 
و كل الكلمات الصادقه التى قلتها لمن تحب
و اجعل في ايامك مجموعه من الصور الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوما 
ملامحه و بريق عينيه الحزين و ابتسامته في لحظه صفاء ..
ووحشه في لحظه ضيق ..
و الامل الذي كبر بينكما يوما ...و ترعرع حتى و ان كان قد ذبل و مات ..

"و اذا سألوك يوما عن انسان احببته "
فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما .. 
و لا تحاول ابدا تشويه الصوره الجميله لهذا الانسان الذي احببته ..
اجعل من قبلك مخبأ سريا لكل اسراره و حكاياته ..
(((فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر)))

" و اذا شاءت الاقدار و اجتمع الشمل يوما "
فلا تبدا بالعتاب و الهجاء و الشجن ..
و حاول ان تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ..
و لا تفتش عن اشياء مضت لان الذي ضاع ضاع ... 
و الحاضر اهم كثيرا من الماضي ...
و لحظه اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش ..

"و اذا اجمتع الشمل مره اخرى" 
حاول ان تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما .. 
لان الانسان لابد ان يستفيد من تجاربه ..
و لا تحاول ابدا ان تصفي حسابات
او تثأر من انسان اعطيته قلبك 
((( لان تصفيه الحسابات عمله رخصيه في سوق المعاملات العاطفيه)))
(((و الثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق )))
و من الخطا ان تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق .. و ان تكون فارسا بلا اخلاق..

"و اذا كان و لا بد من الفراق"
فلا تترك للصلح بابا الا مضيت فيه.. 

" و اذا اكتشتف ان كل الابواب مغلقه و ان الرجاء لا امل فيه"
و ان من احببت يوما قد اغلق مفاتيح قلبه ,,,, و القاها في سراديب النسيان !!!
هنـــــــا فقط اقــــول لك 

ان كرامتــك اهم بكثيـــــر من قلبك الجريــح 
حتى و ان غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيـــــح ..
فلــن يفيد ان تنـــادي حبيبا لا يسمعــــــك ..
وا ن تسكــــن بيتا لم يعد يـــعرفك احد فيـــه
و ان تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيــك بلا ســـبب..
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك... و لا تشتري من باعك ..
و لا تحزن عليه

مــ نـــ قـــ و ل*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لا تندم علي حب عيشته*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع 

والمجهود الرب يبارككم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لا تندم علي حب عيشته*

موضوع راااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## toty sefo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لا تندم علي حب عيشته*

*موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لا تندم علي حب عيشته*

بصراحه ومن قبل ما اكمل قراءة الموضوع وعجبنى جدا لان دا هو شعورى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لا تندم على حب عشته.....حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اذا سالوك يوم عن واحد احببته*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## اني بل (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تحزن على حب عشته*

لاتندم على حب عشته .حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك
فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبقى منها
غير الأشواك فلا تنسى انها منحتك عطراً جميلاً أسعدك

لا تكسر ابداً كل الجسور مع من تحب
فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوماً لقاء يوماً آخر
يعيد مامضى ويصل مانقطع...فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل
فمن يدري ربما انتظرك عمر أجمل

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيباً فلا تترك له جرحاً
فمن اعطانا قلباً لايستحق ابداً منا ان نغرس فيه سهماً
او نترك له لحظه الم تشقيه
وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل


وإذا فرقت الايام بينكما فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحب
غير كل احساس صادق
ولاتتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل
فقد اعطاك قلباً...واعطيته عمر وليس
هناك اغلى من القلب
والعمر في حياة الانسان

واذا جلست يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك
ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك بعيداً
كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما
حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميله
التي سمعتها ممن تحب
وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحب
واجعل في ايامك مجموعة من الصور الجميلة
لهذا الانسان الذي سكن قلبك يوماً...ملامحه
وبريق عينيه الحزين...وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء
ووحشته في لحظه ضيق...والامل الذي كبر بينكما يوماً
وترعرع حتى وإن كان قد ذبل ومات

إذا سألوك يوماً عن انسان احببته فلا تقل سراً كان بينكما
ولا تحاول ابداً تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الانسان 
الذي احببته اجعل من قلبك مخبأ سرياً لكل اسراره وحكاياته
فالحب اخلاق قبل ان يكون مشاعر

وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوماً فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء
والشجن وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظه حب بينكما
لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر ولا تفتش عن اشياء مضت
لان الذي ضاع ...ضاع...والحاضر اهم
كثيراً من الماضي
ولحظة اللقاء اجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش
واذا اجتمع الشمل مرة آخرى
حاول أن تتجنب اخطاء الامس التي فرقت بينكما
لأن الأنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه
ولاتحاول ابداً تصفي حسابات أو تثأر من
انسان اعطيته قلبك
لأن تصفية الحسابات عملة رخيصة
في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ، والثأر ليس من اخلاق العشاق
ومن الخطا أن تعرض مشاعرك في الاسواق
وأن تكون فارساً بلا اخلاق
واذا كان ولا بد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح باباً الا مضيت فيه


اذا اكتشفت ان كل الابواب مغلقة
وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه
وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق مفاتيح قلبه
والقاها في سراديب النسيان...هنا فقط اقولك
إن كرامتك أهم كثيراً من قلبك الجريح
حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح
فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيباً لايسمعك
وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه
وأن تعيش على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب
في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك...ولاتشتري من فرط بك 
ولاتحزن
عليه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*

*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*

*كلام جميل ومؤثر جدا
شكرا اني بل
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*

تسلم ايدك يا اني

واحلي تقييم ليكي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*

*روووووووعه يا انى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*

رائع جداااا يا اني

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*

_شكرا جداا
موضوع جميل جداا
الرب يباركك
_​


----------



## اني بل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل ومؤثر جدا*​
> *شكرا اني بل*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*



روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا اني
> 
> واحلي تقييم ليكي يا قمر


 
ميرسي الك


----------



## اني بل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تحزن على حب عشته*



kokoman قال:


> *روووووووعه يا انى ​*
> *شكرا ليكى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------

